# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قال الحسن الفتن إذا أقبلت عرفها كل عالم وإذا أدبرت عرفها كل جاهل شرح

## عاشق السنة

*التريث والتروى فى الفتن وعدم تعجل القرار والفرح ببُداءات النتائج*

* وعدم النظر فى العواقب وإرجاع الأمر لأهله*

* فكل أخ الآن أو مجموعة تأخذ القرار بنفسها* 

* لا يصح*
* 


......قال الحسن البصرى رحمه الله 
الفتن إذا أقبلت عرفها كل العالم وإذا أدبرت عرفها  كل الجاهل
إذا أقبلت لا يعرف حقيقتها إلا العالم وينخدع بها من ليس بعالم 
وإذا أدبرت 
بعد خوض التجربة وإراقة الدماء عرفها كل جاهل.
يشترك الناس كلهم فى معرفتها .
لأن العالم يحكم عليها قبل أن تستفحل 
بالبصيرة ينفذ بنور بصيرته إلى مآلاتها وحقيقتها 
أما غيره فيعرفها فى وقت لا  تفيد فيه المعرفةّ!!!
حتى العالم لو أخطأ فينبغى ألا يستباح عرضه أو يأكل لحمه !!
فإن ذالك من الظلم الذى يسببه الطيش والجهل ,
فيرد عليه خطأه وتحفظ له سابقته ,
أما سياسة ما رأيت منك خيرا قط 
فنتركها لكوافر العشير وكافرات العشير
فالعاقل لا يقع فى مثل هذا 
فمسألة ما رأيت منك خيرا قط هذا من الجحود 
الشائع ...
فمسألة نزع الثقة من العلماء والمصلحين والدعاة هذا باب من أبواب إقصائهم     ليحل محلهم الرؤس الجهال الذين أخبر عنهم النبى صلى الله عيه وسلم  .......  مقتطع من من الشريط الثالث من سلسة طبائع الفتن للشيخ الدكتور محمد إسماعيل المقدم حفظه الله

غاية فى الحسن والنفع وجلاء للعماء حال الفتن 

وسميت القتنة فتنة لأنها تشتبه على الإنسان

وليست البطولة التعرض للفتن إنما البطولة الهروب من الفتن

 أنصح كل مسلم أن لا يفوته سماع تلك الاشرطة 

حيث تكلم الشيخ عن الفتن التى تموج كموج البحر 

فتن الشهوات والشبهات 

 وكيف أنها تروج وتدخل على المسلم من حيث يشتبه عليه الامر 
الله المستعان عليها

لذا أمر الله تعالى بطاعة أولى الأمر (العلماء) فى الفتن لأنهم أبصر

وولاية الأمر للعلماء لا تسقط بحال  وطاعتهم واجبة بخلاف أنه قد تسقط ولاية الحاكم للأمر لو حكم بغير الشريعة

قال تعالى ( ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم   ) 

فلو كانت ولاية الأمر محصورة فى الحاكم المسلم لما أعقب الله تعالى بعد ذكر الرسول بذكر أولى الأمر (أى علماء الصحابة)
فمع الإخلاص لله وتجرد العمل من شهوات النفس وشرورها ينجوا العبد من الفتن
للنشر لعموم الفائدة
  الرابط 
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...series_id=3283*

----------


## الوايلي

عاشق السنة 
بارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح الجميل واسأل الله لك المثوبة 
من ناحية سؤال العلماء في وقتنا هذا في هذه المسائل ربما لا تجد جواباً شافياً الآن لما نتكلم عن مصر مثلاً او ليبيا هل نقول إن هذه فتنة ؟؟ بالطبع لا لأن الفتنة لا تقع إلا بين المسلمين وهاؤلاء انت تعرف رأي العلماء فيهم ولا يحتاج إلى توضيح 

وإذا جئت على وقتنا الحاضر تخلي بعض العلماء عن نصرة إخوانهم في شتى بقاع الأرض فكيف تريد أن نأخذ منهم ؟؟

والله نتمنى أن دماء إخواننا تحقن في كل مكان وان ينصرهم على من عاداهم ولكن المشكلة فينا نحن والله المستعان ،،،

----------


## عاشق السنة

أولا بارك الله فيكم 
أنا استفزنى فقط ودعانى للموضوع خروج المسلمين تحت راية العلمانيين أمس والهجوم على السفارة السعودية 
لا أدرى لماذا ؟ 
وأقسام الشرطة التى تطارد البلطجية 
فهى فتنة لا يدرى القاتل فيما قتل ولا المقتول فيما قتل 
لا أعنى الثورات التى أطاحت بحاكم ليبيا ومصر الطغاة لا أعنى ذالك أبدا بل كلام المشايخ واضح جدا إبان الثورات

----------


## الوايلي

جزاك الله خير اخي على التوضيح

واسئل الله ان يبرم لهذه الامة امر رشد وخير

----------


## عاشق السنة

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عاشق السنة

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## عاشق السنة

للنصح.....

----------


## بن خطاب

السلام عليكم‏*‏ أحد أدوات الفتنه الشبهه والتصرف على أساس تلك الشبهه¤ ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولايجد من دون الله وليا ولانصيرا¤ فالتصرف على أساس الشبهه ومبنيه على الاماني أن ما يفعل طاعه وحقيقة الامر عنده سبحانه أنه سوء سيجز به في الدنيا والأخره وهذه حال الفتن الحاليه لذلك كان الدعاء اللهم نعوذ بك من مضلات الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن فالذي ظهر اللهم عافنا واعف عنا أما الذي بطن ولم يظهر بعد فاللهم لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك ألا أليك

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا على الطرح .

----------


## عاشق السنة

بارك الله فيكما

----------


## عاشق السنة

> السلام عليكم‏*‏ أحد أدوات الفتنه الشبهه والتصرف على أساس تلك الشبهه¤ ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولايجد من دون الله وليا ولانصيرا¤ فالتصرف على أساس الشبهه ومبنيه على الاماني أن ما يفعل طاعه وحقيقة الامر عنده سبحانه أنه سوء سيجز به في الدنيا والأخره وهذه حال الفتن الحاليه لذلك كان الدعاء اللهم نعوذ بك من مضلات الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن فالذي ظهر اللهم عافنا واعف عنا أما الذي بطن ولم يظهر بعد فاللهم لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك ألا أليك


_أحسنت الفول_

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك

----------


## عاشق السنة

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

